# something ate my tomatoes???



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

had my first two finally get ripe in the last couple days. they were ready to pick yesterday and something got to them first. can yall tell me what it might have been. I am thinking a bird as it was ONLY the red ones that were eatin. nothing touched the green ones. if its bugs any idea what kind. Thanks. MIKE


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Birds, pick when b4 turning red. They will ripen on counter top.


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

i was thinking birds and was gunna get some netting didnt know if i could pick early and they would rippen i will try that Thanks.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Rule of thumb is, plant one for the birds and one for yourself...lol


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

*Birds*

Had the same thing happen to mine. Saw it was mocking birds on them...


----------



## rvj (May 14, 2006)

Mocking birds......


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Profish00 said:


> Rule of thumb is, plant one for the birds and one for yourself...lol


the problem with that is the birds in my area like to have a little taste of each one.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Could be a SQUIRREL !!!!!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

SQUIRREL!!


----------



## Larry Pure (May 18, 2006)

Like mentioned above, when they start to blush, pull them and set them on the kitchen counter until tomorrow and they will ripen with no problem or taste missing.


----------



## Sonnysmarine (Mar 18, 2007)

Yep went to get my first big one yesterday, nice and red, and mocking bird beat me to it,,, so the bird netting will go up today!!


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Probably a mockingbird. Last year I netted my maters and solved the problem. Had to reach under to harvest but no more bird problems.


----------



## Jbs8307 (Jun 29, 2009)

last year i had a rat problem but they would eat more of the tomato than that. Looks like birds to me.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Pellet Rifle...


----------



## beswart (Aug 1, 2010)

My bet is squirrel. Had the same thing last year, even had part of a tomato fall out of a tree next to me. Saw the tree rats do it a couple of times. Started me thinkin about dumplins or maybe fried.....


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Could be Catholics! We used to plant several tomato plants by our overflowing septic tank...and since they would only target the plumpest and juiciest tomatoes on the place, they would leave the ones in the garden alone!


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Netting*

Yea either netting or share with squirrels and statebird..CVA34


----------



## Sonnysmarine (Mar 18, 2007)

Lowes has what they call it deer netting, would not stop a deer, but it's 7' wide roll about 100' long,, that and some PCV pipe fittings and tie wraps, and not more sharing mine with the Mocking birds any more!


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

I used to plant cherry maters in containers in my back yard. After two straight years of watching squirrels get as big as otters I finally gave up.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

We've lost more this year than in the past too... Lots more mockingbirds than there have been, although they don't seem to the the main culprits...

The possum population has gotten out of hand again so I got 2 traps set just outside the fence (baited with the tomatoes that they've already had their way with) and I can say that the buzzards are eating real good this week!!! I've also managed to cull 3 of them this week by sitting on the back porch with the shotgun & spotlight.


----------



## Custom Flat (Dec 21, 2007)

Prolly mocking birds but what got me last year was Stink bugs. Don't know the proper name but I thought it was birds as it looked like bird bites, but upon closer inspection, they were stink bugs. That's what we alway's called them.


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

To protect from birds and squirrels I use bird netting. This website has the best value around without a doubt. I got the 200' x 14' for $61. For my 20 plants this should last 3 years at least. I used it last year and lost ZERO tomatoes to birds or squirrels. If you are real careful you can re-use it, but I already have plants growing out the top of my 5 foot remesh cages and through the netting. The remesh cages make a perfect canopy to drape this over and I seal it to the ground with landscaping fabric staples. I do have one seam that I zip tie every 6 inches or so with about a 4 inch overlap.

http://www.amigoni.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=101&Category_Code=BN

Tate


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

**** Boyds...


----------



## horned frog (Nov 9, 2008)

House cat!

Set out a game camera and catch him in the act. I would not have believed it either. My dad had a cat getting in his garden this year and munching on tomatoes.


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

*Plant bigger maters and you still have half a mater to eat*

Plant bigger maters and you still have half a mater to eat :bounce:
Them itty bitty thangs got too much skin per mater/bite for me but the fambly likes 'em.

We found a couple of STURDY canopy frames being thrown away down the street and picked them up. They are heavy and I had no idea what I would do with them but when I planted a garden I bought some bird netting from Lowes... it may take 2 so I will have to weave a nylon string in the edges to hold them together.

I'll try to remember to put up pics when my maters get close enough to need the protection. Heck I been killin' some squash bugs that have stunted growth on mater plant foilage, killin my yeller squash plants and stunting those that weren't killed. The radishes took forever to take off. I put more sevin down than I wanted but they're taking off now. The best thing was 3/4" rain the other day woo hoo!

Birds are the only pest that ever significantly affected any of my gardens but it has been many years.

Anyhow, you might get some tall posts and hang a bird net. I read where you may want to line the garden with wood so you can staple the edge down... squirrels, *****, dillers. and *&^*#&* yorkshire terriers!!!

btw, why does the spellin checker always want me to change correct varmint and vegetable names? heck it even marked varmint!


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

I found what I bought after some struggle. One would expect to go to lowes.com and search for bird net and find it... no such luck. Went to google and searched for "dupont bird netting 14 x 14 20601"

http://www.lowes.com/ProductDisplay...gId=10051&cmRelshp=sim&rel=nofollow&cId=PDIO1

I will have to weave more than one together and the price is $6.43 for 14'x14' 
If you want something larger Tate seems to have found larger ones.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Lowes sells deer netting, but I can't seem to find it online.

I think it's about 10' X 100'.

it comes on a roll


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Mocking birds . . . just pick right before they get red . . . put them in the kitchen window to finish ripen . . . wg


----------



## fletchoman (Nov 30, 2008)

Whiskey Girl said:


> Mocking birds . . . just pick right before they get red . . . put them in the kitchen window to finish ripen . . . wg


X2...I also found that this is the best way to keep the birds from getting to them first...


----------

